

The sad state of website password standards - agconway
http://www.johnmyleswhite.com/notebook/2014/01/02/the-sad-state-of-website-password-standards/

======
michaelx
Great summary and essential for every new and existing product. It's a shame
how many brand-new startups still limit the password length for example.
Really, it's one of the first things users do. Don't establish a relationship
with a mistake, it's a burning bridge.

